# Chinon AF-S280 TTL



## aganda (May 24, 2012)

hi again, maybe some knows about this question. 

I'm not sure about it, but should my old "Chinon AF-S280 TTL(as slave) flash work with my new canon 580ex2 (as master) on a wireless flash trigger, if so, which one to buy?

thanks for reading this message


----------

